
Google’s Allo app can reveal to your friends what you’ve searched - ghosh
http://www.recode.net/2017/3/13/14912394/google-allo-search-history-privacy-messaging-app
======
sreenadh
I wonder what kind of quality control is in play that this type of issues
happens.

Guess this is one more reason as to why not to use allo.

I honestly don't understand what is their plan. Throw a bunch of stuffs and
see what sticks.

